
Map of scientific collaboration between researchers | Stuff I made - muon
http://olihb.com/2011/01/23/map-of-scientific-collaboration-between-researchers/
======
JoeAltmaier
Facebook map is interesting because the people are geolocated, and friendship
is usually personal - interesting to see how the digital revolution has
affected that.

Scientific papers are about ideas not people. Unless you're looking for a job,
or a coffee shop likely to be high in PhDs, not sure this is the right
projection.

How about an idea-centric map of some kind? Or place researchers in an
imaginary spherical idea-space, let us see who are the stars, who are
peripheral.

Anyway I think forcing the map to geography is disguising more interesting
patterns.

~~~
olihb
Hi, I'm the one that did this map. We do semantic and field centric maps all
the time and they get no attention. This map got worldwide press for some
simple reasons:

-you can see historic connections (links between Europe and Africa)

-it underlines the fact that some part of the world have more research (obvious, but all cool to know)

-and it's pretty nice looking

